# Augusta Sicily / looking for a property maintenance company



## leecooper (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi,
I'm new to this forum and i'm in need of some advice if possible ,
i currently have a property in Augusta Sicily , we have decided to rent the property/villa but we are finding it hard to find a cleaning and maintenance company and someone that will meet and greet our customers.
Can anyone help or recommend anyone?

regards

Lee


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The usual answer is to ask your neighbours. Failing that try the local real estate agencies they likely know who.


----------



## leecooper (Nov 19, 2018)

Thank you , i have contacted a few companies but they haven't been able to help i will keep trying :fingerscrossed:we are able to find someone.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

leecooper said:


> Thank you , i have contacted a few companies but they haven't been able to help i will keep trying :fingerscrossed:we are able to find someone.


Hi Lee,

Unfortunately Augusta couldn't be much further away from me on the island! Not sure what type of property you have but there is a guy I know call Massimo Provenza. He runs Massimo Villas and may be able to help but he works on the luxury side of things I believe.

Let me know if you'd like more information.

Kenzo


----------

